# Weekend Brag



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pictures PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I would love to see a picture of GiGi too. You must be so proud of your girl. She's on her way!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. Must see pictures of pretty Apricot!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats !!! We want pictures, pleeeeeaase !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

WTG Gigi! Congratulations!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks everyone for your words of congratulations on GiGi's win this weekend. Hopefully the show picture will be a good one from this weekend. IF it is a good picture, I will need to "learn" how to post pictures on the Forum, I am so bad at technology!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Huge congratulations!

I so love the name Gigi . Your young ingenue must be so very beautiful.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

farleysd said:


> ... I will need to "learn" how to post pictures on the Forum, I am so bad at technology!


No worries! Some of the techno smarties here can help walk you through the process. Just post for help if you find you need it!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations. I love beautiful red poodles. I hope you post a picture!

pr


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I know how thrilled you must be! Gigi must be one special girl to achieve what she has. Good luck on the rest.


----------

